# Stud Muffin



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My 9 month old stud muffin after a recent groom. 









"....you lookin' at me??!!"

....."cause I can't really tell"..... LOL!

Man, I love this dog!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

How does he see? haha!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's too funny! Thanks for sharing...he is such a good looking boy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks you guys! :tongue:

You'd be surprised how well he actually can "see" through all that. When it's down he gets around no problem at all. However, most of the time I have his fall pulled up into his little sumo wrestler pony tail. LOL..... 

It's so funny because people who don't know the Black Russian Terrier breed (which is most) have no idea about their hair, the hair cut, how owners will pull the fall up in to a pony tail or braid, etc....so we get some funny comments. But for the most part people just love him....and always want to pet him. My friend who has Duncan's sister will actually french braid her fall. It's pretty cute.... :lol:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Cute! You should see if there's a website for dogs that look like Justin Bieber :becky:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Can he see? LOL I can not see his eyes! He is so cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> You should see if there's a website for dogs that look like Justin Bieber :becky:


ound:ound:ound:

But Duncan is waaaaay better looking and much much cooler!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Duncan looks very dashing


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

He's so cute! Er... strapping and manly I mean. :tongue1: I wish I could pull off the pony tail on the top of my head like Duncan usually does. Damn bangs always gettin' in the way! I feel ya, bro!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love him, he's so awesome.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a good lookin' boy!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG, That caption is perfect!! He is a very handsome boy!


----------

